
Ask HN: How to Find Career Mentors? - xoail
Basically I am stuck at a job since last 8 years. Moved up the ladder from engineer levels to engineering manager (2nd highest layer in my company, only a VP is above me in my dept). 
Now feeling bored and less motivated at current role, I am looking for a new role and a challenge. 
I love tech and business although sometimes I feel outdated with tech but I still write code (mostly prototypes whenever I find time).<p>I feel I need a coach or a mentor who can help me guide through areas I should focus for next couple months&#x2F;years so that I can break into exec levels at another company. Unfortunately my network is pretty weak. Any pointers?
======
medialucky20
Finding good mentor is very hard if you don't have anyone in your close
circle. I faced this problem 2 years back. I attended personal development
session and one of the advise was to send email to ED's or MD's in your
company whom you admire the most mentioning why and express your goal and seek
for advise. I emailed 5-8 ED's across the region. For my surprise, no one in
my office location responded, all responses were from different region. We had
short meeting and I got opportunity to continue be in touch with 2 of them. We
have bi-weekly 1-1 meeting. I am not looking for any promotion for now, but
these meetings boosting my confidence to another level and I feel growth in my
personality and at work.

